
Game Debugging and Tweaking via MIDI Controller - douche
https://ventspace.wordpress.com/2017/05/11/game-debugging-via-midi-controller/
======
FroshKiller
This is very cool. I'd like to have seen a video demo, though. It'd be neat to
see gravity get stronger or weaker in a platformer with the twist of a knob,
for example.

